

House of Representatives orders Pentagon to disclose domestic drone use - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57573183-38/house-orders-pentagon-to-disclose-domestic-drone-use/

======
samstave
This is a losing battle. In ten years time, the sophistication of miniature
drones to the size of insects, or with eyes that can see 5+ miles in
exceptional detail will be what are available to those with the resources to
exploit them.

Personally, I think that anyone interested in being anti-drone should be
focused on the following areas:

* Drone-to-drone combat (Drones that have sensors on them to detect and attack (via collision or weaponry) other drones found

* Radio jamming (of frequencies used to control or communicate with the drones)

* visuals jamming (massive IR beacons designed to drown FLIR/IR sensors)

I wouldn't be surprised to see drone security offerings hitting
TheLuxuryDivision within ~18 months time.

